# Introducing Henry



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

It's been a few months since we lost our cairn terrier Hamish so over the weekend we met Henry who will be coming home in 2 weeks time:









This will be our first experience of puppy training, so expect lots of questions


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at the fluffy puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwwwww look at the cute little Terrier (or should I say, with much love , Terror)... HA he looks adorable...


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Awwwwww look at the cute little Terrier (or should I say, with much love , *Terror)... *HA he looks adorable...


Actually I decided to email a couple of breeders when I first started looking - was very vague to see how good they were at wanting to know who was interested in their pups (some were scarily disinterested  ) - and made several spelling mistakes in the subject - terrior was frighteningly common!!!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

He finally came home today so a couple of pics of the journey home:

























Now fast asleep in the xpen making dreamy yelps :whoo:


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Henry is adorable!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

That puppy is ridiculously cute!


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Soooo cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe ..... Just look at Henry! So adorable!  Congrats on getting him home just in time for Dad's Day!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Very cute puppy! Congrats, and I hope you have many years of happiness together.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

We took him for his first "walk" yesterday (still have to get final jabs):


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> We took him for his first "walk" yesterday (still have to get final jabs):
> 
> View attachment 82394


OMGoodness! How adorable is that!!!! You should frame that photo!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwwww day!








Before







After


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Hard to believe it's now 10 days since he arrived, so a few more pics


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ...... look at that adorable little face!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww... I love puppies!
Cuteness overload.


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

What a cutie


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

omg he is so cute


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

He is ridiculously cute!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Very cute! There are some great online references for raising happy healthy puppies!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

There is nothing cuter than a scruffy terrier puppy face. I love him! Great name too - Henry is one of my favorites.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Not sure he was overly impressed with the new hairstyle


----------



## Raumify (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha! That's simply adorable! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Henry made me laugh out loud! That look on his face is just precious! I can almost read his mind! Lol! Soooo cute!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Just realised I hadn't posted any pics recently - he's growing up:


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh he is so handsome! Love cairne terriers! My girlfriend's family has one named Darby who's about four now and he is really the sweetest thing.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not much of a terrier person....but AAAWWWWWWW! Welcome Henry!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

This is my new favourite pic of Henry









We took him down the local cruise and he got rather vocal during the raffle :redface:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

How adorable! I love his harness too! 

Voicing his opinion on all those folks out there!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

how cute! I love the Mohawk picture!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Well, he's 5 months now and getting bigger.


----------

